# Don't underestimate a ram that's short!



## Southdown (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I recently discovered that my Babydoll Southdown ram is capable of lifting up a cattle gate that is hanging on two bolts and chained, in order that he can reach and mate an older ewe that was not in my breeding plans.    Ah, yes, the motivation of a miniature sheep should not be underestimated!!  And I thought the cattle gates were a bit overkill.    But if it's going to happen, at least I will know the projected due date.  

Lambing season will be fun!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol, I know exactly what you are talking about!!!! 
I have a Babydoll  ram as well, and if he gets something in his mind, there is no stopping him!!!
He is the kindest, sweetest thing but he runs the farm! Lol!


----------



## secuono (Jan 14, 2013)

Should of asked me, my ewe did that when the gate closed and she was on the wrong side of it. She didn't get all the way through, ran over to open it back for her, but still. 
My ram doesn't run anything, even the ewes tell him what to do if they are sick of him.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 15, 2013)

That's funny!


----------

